# How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Alarm System Installation Retrofit



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If your TT did not come with a factory fitted alarm system, this post will provide you with all the information needed to install one. This project includes all the parts and part numbers you'll need along with a custom wiring diagram, pin locations and installation tips. 

Thanks to* dynamicmenace2013 *for putting this project together.  









Audi TT 8J Alarm System Retrofit


OEM Alarm System Retrofit Guide PLEASE NOTE IF YOUR CAR HAS BEEN MANUFACTURED BEFORE JUNE 2007 SOME PIN LOCATION AND CONNECTORS WILL BE DIFFERENT SO DO NOT USE THIS EXCLUSIVELY, USE THE MANUALS TO CHECK AND ALSO EVEN IF YOU CAR IS MADE AFTER JUNJE 2007 CHECK EACH COMPONENT AND MAKE SURE THEY...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

